# Redtailgal's weightloss journal (join me and lose with me)



## redtailgal (Sep 22, 2011)

x


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't smoke but am HAPPY to cheer lead.  

  YAY!!!       WOo hoo!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 22, 2011)

Great job RTG!!!!!      I'd love to follow along with you!!!!

And I may also join you!  I would like to lose some extra lbs too.....I've lost 1.6 lbs this past week.  It's small, but it's a start!


----------



## manybirds (Sep 22, 2011)

GO U! I life is a big thing to waiste so don't!!!! I'm rooting for u!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 22, 2011)

x


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 22, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> aggieter..............Great!  Every lb counts!
> 
> Are you using a particular diet?
> 
> I am eating a modified diabetic diet since I am prediabetic.


Not really following a particular diet. I'm paying more attention to portion sizes, "bored" eating, and just making sure to eat as much "real" food as possible.  Oh yeah, and trying to fit in exercise when I can. That's the hard part!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't smoke, so I can't do that part with you, but I do need to lose about 70lbs (all the blasted baby weight from 3 kids). So far nothing is working for me. I was prescribed a pill to help increase metabolism by my dr after I had my last son, but I haven't been able to get it filled yet b/c insurance won't cover it and I have not been willing to pay the $30 to try it for a month. I've been trying other things and nothing is working. DH has talked about getting the prescription filled. I'm getting so frustrated not losing any weight. Maybe if I have someone I am doing things with it will help. I seriously hate being this big, and the only positive is that my DH doesn't care either way that I am so much bigger. He is still attracted to me and that's the only thing that makes it somewhat better. Do you know of any easy diet to use?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 22, 2011)

I my experience there are no easy diets.   Easier changes to make are absolutely no soda or juice. At ALL. Drink only water.  Get used to black coffee or tea.   Switch to whole grain breads if you haven't. If you are prone to snacking, then make up predone snack containers. Use jelly jars or snack size zip locks or something.  Have a series of snacks that you can have one of per week, one of per day and as many as you want. 

Under the one a week, I would put in some cookies or a brownie or another treat.  Under one a day, some pretzels, crackers or nuts. Under as many as you want, carrots, cellery, green beans, rice cakes, and such.    

 If you want to have dessert, drink a BIG glass of water and then slowly take 4 bits and really taste it. You get the sensation of being full and you get to taste it too.  


Just some suggestions that have worked for me in the past.  Good luck to everybody!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 22, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I my experience there are no easy diets.   Easier changes to make are absolutely no soda or juice. At ALL. Drink only water.  Get used to black coffee or tea.   Switch to whole grain breads if you haven't. If you are prone to snacking, then make up predone snack containers. Use jelly jars or snack size zip locks or something.  Have a series of snacks that you can have one of per week, one of per day and as many as you want.
> 
> Under the one a week, I would put in some cookies or a brownie or another treat.  Under one a day, some pretzels, crackers or nuts. Under as many as you want, carrots, cellery, green beans, rice cakes, and such.
> 
> ...


Does this include no milk too? I know I have milk in the morning usually with breakfast. I have wheat bread here for me. I need to try the snack container idea. I just have to find appropriate snacks. Forsted mini wheats are actually one snack I enjoy, it curbs the sweet cravings when I have them. No milk, just plain dry cereal. Fruits and vegetables are usually at the house so I try to snack on them. More fruits at the house most of the time. Bananas and apples are the kids favorite so they are usually around. My spolier right now is that I have a glass of soda a day. I have to have the caffiene in it. Maybe I can get into the drinking water all the time again. I have got to lose this weight, for myself and my family. I know it can't be healthy for me to hold on to all this extra weight.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 22, 2011)

x


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 22, 2011)

I so rarely drink milk that it doesn't occur to me. I only cook with it or use it on cereal. I see no reason why it wouldn't be fine. And the protein is always good.  The goal is to cut sugar.  Don't go nuts though or your body will wonder where all its food went and will start hoarding calories.   Start with small changes. Like if you are used to drinking 3 cans of coke a day, cut to 2 this week and then in a week or two cut to 1 a day.  Up your exercise slowly too.  Especially if you have been fighting weight. Make exercise a treat. 20 minutes when somebody else has the kids and you can throw on some music and dance around like a fool for a while.   Baby steps.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 22, 2011)

x


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 22, 2011)

Very true. One person's diet solution can clearly be someone else's diet disaster.  Like I mentioned earlier, this is just stuff that worked for me.  I wasn't a soda drinker but I did used to drink a lot of juice. Cutting that made a big difference for me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 22, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I so rarely drink milk that it doesn't occur to me. I only cook with it or use it on cereal. I see no reason why it wouldn't be fine. And the protein is always good.  The goal is to cut sugar.  Don't go nuts though or your body will wonder where all its food went and will start hoarding calories.   Start with small changes. Like if you are used to drinking 3 cans of coke a day, cut to 2 this week and then in a week or two cut to 1 a day.  Up your exercise slowly too.  Especially if you have been fighting weight. Make exercise a treat. 20 minutes when somebody else has the kids and you can throw on some music and dance around like a fool for a while.   Baby steps.


Noone else ever has the kids, it's mostly just me and DH with them all day. And when he works the night before he will be sleeping half the day if he has to go in that night too. So half the time I am basically a single mom because he is sleeping to prepare for working all night or gone to work for a night. Fortunately he works a swing shift so he isn't working every night. I could dance with the kids though, they'd probably get a kick out of it!  I think my big thing is getting up to exercise, I make excuses. It is harder to do with the kids to worry about, but I need to figure out how to do it with them in tow (well at least with the baby in tow,the others are mobile enough to do their own thing safely). I will definately work on some changes, there is really no excuse for me beuing as young as I am being the size I am. I don't want to be tiny (I never have been) my goal is just to get back to what I weighed when I got married.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 22, 2011)

Try things like kids action songs.  Head and shoulders, knees and toes.  Hokey Pokey. The Chicken Dance.  you can be silly with the kids and teaching them the motions and such will get you up and moving.   One of the ones we do here is walk around the living room like a different animal. Giraffes reach their "neck" way up tall, elephants swing their trunk back and forth, horses pick their legs up high like dressage, monkeys curl their arms and skip around.  3 loops around the coffee table per animal.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 22, 2011)

x


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 22, 2011)

Does toting the 20lb baby count for arm weights! I'll have to get into the dancing with the boys, it may actually help their behavior! Honestly with me most people probably wouldn't guess I weigh as much as I do, b/c I am tall and my body hides it well. I've always had weight issues and self esteem issues because of it. I don't want to be skinny, I just want to be at a healthy weight.

RTG: The gaining weight after a hysterectomy comment scared me. I had the papers signed to get my tubes done when I had my last son, but we changed our mind a few minutes before going into the csection. We are considering trying for a girl one more time, but it will be a while down the road, I've said 5 year minimum and that is only after we look at where we are, if we can afford another child and have room for another child. I'd hate to gain a ton of weight after something like that.


----------



## elevan (Sep 22, 2011)

Marlow getting your tubes tied and having a hysterectomy are two very different things.

Tubes tied just keeps you from getting pregnant.  A hysterectomy removes all the reproductive organs and throws your body into full blown surgical menopause.  Menopause slows your metabolism.


----------



## elevan (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll join in RTG.


  My name is Emily and I am a chocolate addict  

Seriously, though.  I need to lose 25# and when I reach that goal I need to lose a bit more.  I don't believe in setting the long term BIG number goal as I feel it sets me up for failure...much easier to break it into smaller chunks.

My weight issue started just after I got married.  I was having some medical issues and the doctor put me on a medicine with the serious side effect of weight gain.  Turned out that the doctor was wrong and I didn't have what he thought and I didn't need that medicine.  I was able to lose most of the weight that I had gained and then I had a hysterectomy.  Full blown menopause (at age 26) and due to the reason for the hysterectomy I couldn't take hormone replacements for 6 months minimum.  My metabolism went downhill and yet I continued to eat in the same way that I always had.  I gained back a good chunk of the weight that I had lost and have been fighting to remove it for the past 8 years.  I've been able to lose a little here and a little there but gaining it back is always a problem.  I also suffer from CFS which makes exercising in a traditional way difficult and when I "go down for the count" I'm in bed for a couple of days.

My plan is portion control, fiber, whole grains and limiting (but not removing) sweets.  I am truly a chocolate addict, but I've switched over to dark chocolate and it satisfies with less.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry, elevan, my mistake . I plan to reduce sweets as well. I have to have some sweets though just to curb the cravings for them, but I have found that apples work when I get a sweets craving. I love sark chocolate too, but I really have had few chocolate cravings lately.


----------



## elevan (Sep 22, 2011)

No need to hide


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 22, 2011)

x


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 22, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, before my hystero, I was told "No you will not gain weight! Your uterus has nothing to do with your metabolism."  Um , yeah, the ovaries sure do.  Full blown menopause at 32.........blew up like a bull frog and it set in like concrete.
> 
> I also cannot do the hormones replacement due to the nature of my illness.
> 
> ...


Sorry RTG, I'm just not ready to quit yet.  And maybe never will. Who knows at this date.  But I'll be here to cheer you on.  I think it's GREAT when someone quits this filty, disgusting habit.   I started due to peer pressure.  And then it was just a crutch, which turned into a light habit.  It's what it is.  I did make sure that I was smoking the best quality of PURE tobacco.  No additives or pesticides there.  American Spirit Tobacco which I make cigerattees  for myself and DH every morning.  

Regarding dieting, was a HUGE Chocolate and Soda addict, but I lost my weight the wrong way.  Just learning now how to eat again.  Found out, I'm in the Menopause Club too BTW, that soda affects me BIG TIME.  Stomach and brings on those Hot Flashes   so my Soda Days have been limited drastically.  I've been drinking Sun Tea all Summer.  Got my caffeine fix there.  The only thing I'll miss when Winter comes.  Oh well, can always boil water.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 23, 2011)

x


----------



## kstaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I was considering an E-cigarette.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 23, 2011)

x


----------



## kstaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Some of the units are refillable and the liquid is quite cheap. I have been looking but haven't taken the plunge.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 23, 2011)

Keep using that E-cig RTG.  It will help you get through the first two weeks which are the hardest.  First two weeks of no smoking brings up the majority out of your lungs.  Once you pass that milestone, it will get easier.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 23, 2011)

I know several die hard smokers that were able to quit with the e-cigs. One of them had previously had 2 early low birthweight children, the 2nd child was very premature & the mother had toxemia. They quit with the ecigs & were able to have a healthy full term infant after that. Personally, I have never been a smoker. I do have to take medication that makes me fat though & that really sucks!! Oh well, such is life. Good luck to everyone here with their weight loss endeavors & with quitting smoking!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 23, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I know several die hard smokers that were able to quit with the e-cigs. One of them had previously had 2 early low birthweight children, the 2nd child was very premature & the mother had toxemia. They quit with the ecigs & were able to have a healthy full term infant after that. Personally, I have never been a smoker. I do have to take medication that makes me fat though & that really sucks!! Oh well, such is life. Good luck to everyone here with their weight loss endeavors & with quitting smoking!!


I think your friend that you stated is more than a heavy smoker.  There seems to be other issues there, but glad she stopped with the e-cig.  Cigerattes can cause low birth rate, but the other issues of toxemia, that's deeper.   BTW, The Federal Government is trying to stop e-cig usage on airplanes and airports.  Go figure.   They make cigs so expensive to stop you but then try to take away ways that can stop you from smoking.  This was a big political issue.  If they want us to stop so bad, why aren't they paying for the patches, pills, whatnot.  Oh that's right, the Federal Government is just interested in creating a job that means absolutely nothing.  Remember the tobacco settlements, money that was supposed to go to people to stop smoking.  Education in the schools for the children not to smoke.  Well, in New Jersey, it didnt' go that way.  It went to politicians and their pet projects.   Within hours, it was gone.  That's right, I said hours.   :/


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 23, 2011)

Well the good news is less people are actually smoking now than in the past. The bad news is I believe the county I live in is the meth capital of the state. I think most of my neighbors here either do meth or have in the past. That drug is BAD news.  Just saw an article someone posted on my facebook of a kindergartener that took mom's meth pipe & meth to school for show & tell. Sad. I tell my teen all the time that drugs are bad news, will ruin her life etc. I just hope she listens....


----------



## elevan (Sep 27, 2011)

Lost 5#!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 27, 2011)

ALright!  I'm proud of you!

Now, lets loose five more!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

I quit January 17th of this year. The money I save a month not buying cigarettes pays for my car payment. I FEEL better, I sleep better and now I actually realize how I smelled before. I never knew cigarette smokers smelled so much like smoke. I always though no one knew I smoked unless they saw me. So I would go on job interviews thinking they would never know.  Well now I do. I can say it was hard, I wanted a cigarette, I was mean, and I took it out on my husband, a lot. But he is my biggest fan, it was important for me to have someone brag on me to our friends and family. Made me feel good. 

Now the diet, I'm addicted to Mountain Dew. When I say addicted I mean a 2 or 3 liter a day habit. I can honestly say all the extra weight I have is truly Mountain Dew. I would tell people that I don't like candy, cake, snacks and such, I don't know why I'm overweight. Well when I tried to quit MD cold turkey I found out I love sweets of all kinds. It's not the caffeine I crave, it the sweetened nectar they call Mountain Dew. Orange juice mixed with high fructose corn syrup. I have cut back, but the afternoon sweet cravings kill me. I found walking helps a lot. I know, walking is painful for us really big people, but it helps. 

When we went on vacation to Orlando 3 years ago, my metabolism got on track, I didn't crave the sweets as much and I only drank a MD in the AM before we went to the amusement park. I lost 15 pounds in 2 weeks. 

I believe the key to speeding up your metabolism and craving less sweet food is actually exercise. Do an experiment on yourself, walk for at least 45 minutes a day you can even break it up in 3-15 minute intervals. You'll notice a difference in 4 days. Walk more and you'll see the difference quicker. I'm talking about metabolism, as in having a BM every day.  Not a pretty subject, but that is how you tell if your metabolism is working normally or not. This is what I'm working on now. I would like to do a weekly weigh-in here for my accountability. 

4 weeks ago I weighed 343 pounds. 

Today I weigh 335 pounds, I walked for 1 hour yesterday and my metabolism is getting better. I had a Mountain Dew yesterday, a 10 oz serving. Big improvement.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Melissa.

Congrats on quitting! Its only been a week here but I feel very different. I can laugh without coughing! Right now, I am struggling with the smells, but it is good to hear from someone else who overcame.

I absolutely understand the whole Mountain Dew thing, only for me it's Dr Pepper.  I ended up taking a 20 ounce, putting it in the fridge and sipping it all day, just a swallow now and then and water the rest of the time.

Hey...............big congrats on dropping those 8 pounds.

Now, can you lose 5 more?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 28, 2011)

My update:

When I started this thread I was at 245.

This morning I weighted 236.2

and I dont smoke!

:bun


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

YAHOO!!!!  

Quitting smoking was hard, but doable. Now if I can take that mind set and give up sugar. 

I need a way to break it down. I just can't give up sugar cold turkey. So I measure my soda.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 28, 2011)

Keep up the good work, gals!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 28, 2011)

melissa

hey, thats a start.

EVERY little bit counts!

see you have to eat an elephant one bite at a time, but you also can not eat sugar one bite at a time.

Sitck with it, little bits and babysteps, and you will succeed!

You CAN do this!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 28, 2011)

Melissa, I quit drinking soda a while back and rarely ever have any soda now.  I never did drink as much as you did though, so it may be harder for you to quit.  I found quitting cold turkey was the most successful for me, because once I had soda (even a sip!) I wanted more.  The longer I went without having any soda the less I wanted it!  I'd think you having any soda at all will make it harder for you to quit!  It's the HFCS controlling you!   (but seriously)   

Can you try going cold turkey?  I'd agree that the Mountain Dew habit is holding you back from weight loss!  Good luck!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go everyone!  I agree RTG - 5# at a time when losing weight and 1 day at a time when quitting smoking.  Gotta break things down into manageable chunks.

Great job Melissa on getting started!  I quit drinking soda a while back myself...went cold turkey but didn't have so high of an intake.  I'm rooting for you!

RTG - I'm really proud of you for taking on 2 major things at once.  And you're doing great!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats to all on your progress!!


----------



## elevan (Sep 28, 2011)

*


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol thats too funny!

thanks Elevan.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 28, 2011)

Keep it going girls!  One Day at a Time!  

Love the Garfield cartoon Elevan.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 7, 2011)

I still dont smoke.

BUT I am stuck on the weightloss.

I gained two pound back despite no change in my diet.  However, bloodwork revealed a spike in hormones this week.  Yeah, hormones I shouldnt have any more  since I no longer have ovaries or a uterus or a cervix or any of those wonderful girl parts.  I am going to have to see an endocrinologist to see where this is coming from.

I am frustrated and confused.  My own body is betraying me.  grrrrrr


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

RTG - your pituitary gland (in your brain) produces small amounts of female (and male) hormones...so even without your reproductive organs your body has the ability to produce reproductive hormones.  Now that said, I'm gonna throw out a theory - smoking suppresses the sense of smell and taste along with a few other things...could smoking suppress the pituitary gland?  Maybe?  You've quit smoking, which allows your body to start getting back to "normal" and you can expect some changes with that.

Don't fret over gaining a couple pounds back.  It's gonna happen - it's inevitable.  The body fluctuates weight - you're not gonna reach ideal weight and never move from there.  If I lose 5# and gain back 2#, I'm not worried about it, as long as my overall status is loss then I'm gonna keep plugging forward.  Also at some point you're gonna reach a plateau that will put you in a holding pattern for a length of time...know it's coming and don't be frustrated.  The only thing that will move you from it is increased activity (don't lower your calories when this happens just increase your activity).  I lost my weight once...so I've been through this before (kept it off until my own hysterectomy).  You can do this.  Everyone that is taking this challenge can do this.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, doc and I discussed the quitting smoking, but the hormones have gone more abnormal since I quit.

Its the estrogen.  I am 7 years post menopausal, my estrogen levels should be a 12 at the most, yet they were much higher.  According to the bloodwork, I am ovulating........I have no ovaries.  According to the urinalysis, I am pregnant. (now that is a kick in the gut).

Something is not right.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 7, 2011)

Definately sounds like something isn't right. :/ Hopefully the drs can figure it out for you.  Keep up the good job you are doing with the quitting smoking and weight loss. It's ok to gain a little sometimes. You've lost more than you've gained so you are still on track.  I'll have an update on my weight journey on my journal tomorrow. I only weigh myself once a week.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 8, 2011)

Gosh Redtailgal, bad enough your tonsils hurt, but going through Ovulation too?  Without the Female equipment at that!   Sorry to hear it.  Hope all gets straightened out because that "hormonal" fluctuation can mess you up and keep on the pounds.  Remember water weight with periods and pregnancy?   Could it be water weight that has got your frustrated?  

Stay strong!  BTW, reading your journal, I have consciously starting watching how much I smoke.  So keep it up.  Stay strong.  Don't get frustrated with the weight.  Hopefully the Doc will pinpoint why your body is doing something it doesn't have the equipment to do.  Plus tonsils coming out in November which will be painful, but will definitely benefit you healthwise in the future.  

You doing GREAT!  From your Cheering Section in New Jersey.


----------



## elevan (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey RTG - how are you doing with your goals?


I've lost a couple more pounds myself. Woot!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 27, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Gosh Redtailgal, bad enough your tonsils hurt, but going through Ovulation too?  Without the Female equipment at that!   Sorry to hear it.  Hope all gets straightened out because that "hormonal" fluctuation can mess you up and keep on the pounds.  Remember water weight with periods and pregnancy?   Could it be water weight that has got your frustrated?
> 
> Stay strong!  BTW, reading your journal, I have consciously starting watching how much I smoke.  So keep it up.  Stay strong.  Don't get frustrated with the weight.  Hopefully the Doc will pinpoint why your body is doing something it doesn't have the equipment to do.  Plus tonsils coming out in November which will be painful, but will definitely benefit you healthwise in the future.
> 
> You doing GREAT!  From your Cheering Section in New Jersey.


----------

